# Dat is hem!



## Syzygy

Hallo allemaal,

ik vroeg me af of "_Dat is hem! Dat is hem!_" in plaats van "_Dat is hij/ie! Dat is hij/ie!_" correct Nederlands was. Ik weet dat het in het Engels heel gewoon is om "That's me/him/her/us/them." te horen, dus het voornaamwoord een voorwerp lijkt te zijn. Maar ik dacht eigenlijk dat dat in het Nederlands normaliter niet gebeurt, tenminste in de andere personen: "Dat ben ik!" en niet "Dat is mij!", of toch?

Bij voorbaat bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

Hallo Syzygy,

Ik veronderstel dat je verwijst naar het voetbalcommentaar van Rik de Saedeleer (die juist overleden is).  Maar het citaat is fout: hij zei "*Daar* is hem, *daar* is hem!!!!".

Nee, het is niet juist. Het is dialect (maar, zeker in Vlaanderen, courant in de omgangstaal).


----------



## bibibiben

_Dat is hem_ is normaal Nederlands. In deze zin is _hem_ namelijk het naamwoordelijk deel van het gezegde. In die hoedanigheid hoeft _hem_ niet te wijken voor _hij_. Mits onbeklemtoond, dat wel.

Een ander vreemd geval is _als ik jou was_. Dat kan nooit _als ik jij was_ zijn. Ook deze rariteit is mogelijk omdat het persoonlijk voornaamwoord in dit geval naamwoordelijk deel van het gezegde is.

Meer uitleg is te vinden op http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/444/.


----------



## Syzygy

Bedankt voor de antwoorden.

Nee, Peterdg, daar verwees ik niet naar, ik vond die uitspraak gewoon in een oninteressant, alledaags gesprek.

Dank je voor de link, bibibiben.  Dus, als ik het goed begrijp is het in gevallen van de type (3) in die verklaring juist de enige correcte manier bv. te zeggen "_Zijn dat jullie twee op dat foto? - Jep, dat zijn _ons_: mijn vrouw en _mij_._"? (met de gesproken klemtoon op _zijn_) 

edit: Heb even in de link van de E-ANS nog die extra-zin voor type (3) van taaladvies gevonden: "_Hier komen alleen gereduceerde vormen van de derde persoon enkelvoud voor._"


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Syzygy,

Het gebruik van _dat is hem_ is heel courant, vooral als je iets of iemand voorstelt aan een andere persoon.

Er bestaat een gelijkaardig fenomeen in het Engels met  "You and me" in plaats van "You and I".

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Jagorr

Betekent _Dat is 'em _ook _Dat is alles, Dat was dat _?


----------



## ThomasK

Volgens mij niet direct: wel heb je dan de precieze persoon gevonden en dus is dat het einde van een zoektocht. (Misschien ook het juiste antwoord, maar ik aarzel. Dan zou ik zeggen: "Dat is het!")


----------

